# Empfehlungen für SPS Fachliteratur?



## Ravitu (21 September 2021)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, 

Da ich immer versuche mich weiter zu bilden und meinen Stil zu verbessern, habe ich mich gefragt, ob es nicht ein gutes Fachbuch gibt, welches ich mir zulegen könnte. 

Leider finde ich vor allem Einsteiger-Literatur, welche für mich wahrscheinlich zu einfach sein wird. Daher suche ich eher etwas, was sich an Fortgeschrittene und Profis richtet. 

Da ich vor allem mit Siemens und SCL arbeite, wäre ein Fokus darauf ganz gut aber kein Muss. 

Könnt ihr mir entsprechende Literatur empfehlen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 September 2021)

Ich fand die Bücher von Hans Berger für die S7 ganz gut, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob diese für Dich nicht noch zu sehr auf Anfänger Niveau sind.


----------



## Ravitu (21 September 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich fand die Bücher von Hans Berger für die S7 ganz gut, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob diese für Dich nicht noch zu sehr auf Anfänger Niveau sind.


Es ist halt auch wieder die Frage, wo Anfänger-Niveau aufhört und Fortgeschrittenen-/Profi-Niveau beginnt.

Von daher einfach mal zur groben Orientierung: Ich kann mit allen gängingen Sprachen unter Tia arbeiten, arbeite aber vor allem mit SCL (da es recht nah an C ist) und manchmal Graph.

Ich weiß was UDTs sind und wie man sie benutzt, kann mit den gängisten Motion-Control-Technologieobjekten wie Positionier- und Drehzahlachse umgehen und bin generell ganz fit was die grundlegende Programmierung angeht.

Bei mir hört es bei Dingen wie z.B. den speziellen OBs wie Programming-Error or Time-Interrupt auf. Auch speziellere Technologieobjekte wie Kurvenscheiben oder ähnliches habe ich noch nie benutzt (generell noch nie mit einer T-CPU gearbeitet). Von Safety will ich gar nicht erst anfangen aber dafür werde ich auch einen entsprechenden Kurs besuchen um den Schein und die richtige Qualifikation für zu erhalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2021)

Ravitu schrieb:


> Bei mir hört es bei Dingen wie z.B. den speziellen OBs wie Programming-Error or Time-Interrupt auf. Auch speziellere Technologieobjekte wie Kurvenscheiben oder ähnliches habe ich noch nie benutzt (generell noch nie mit einer T-CPU gearbeitet). Von Safety will ich gar nicht erst anfangen aber dafür werde ich auch einen entsprechenden Kurs besuchen um den Schein und die richtige Qualifikation für zu erhalten.


Genau das sind die Punkte, wo es an Litaratur fehlt um das ganze 
zu beschreiben. Genauso mit den WinCC Teil, da gibt es auch nichts
vernünftiges.

Ich würde mir Bücher wünschen für:

TO-Objekte
WinCC
Safety
nach dem Schema Berger Buch


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde mir Bücher wünschen für:
> 
> TO-Objekte
> WinCC
> ...


Ist ja bald Weihnachten: https://t1p.de/9ca3


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Genau das sind die Punkte, wo es an Litaratur fehlt um das ganze
> zu beschreiben. Genauso mit den WinCC Teil, da gibt es auch nichts
> vernünftiges.
> 
> ...


Als ich vor einiger Zeit mal in einer Diskussion auch sagte "Da wär ein Buch nicht schlecht", kam von einem jungen Kollegen der Spruch: "Bücher sind doch sowas  von 1980 ... heute gibt es Tutorials". 
Spontan musste ich dann aus einem 1773 erschienenen Klassiker der Weltliteratur mit dem Titel "Götz von Berlichingen mit der eisernen Faust" zitieren.


----------



## s_kraut (21 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Als ich vor einiger Zeit mal in einer Diskussion auch sagte "Da wär ein Buch nicht schlecht", kam von einem jungen Kollegen der Spruch: "Bücher sind doch sowas  von 1980 ... heute gibt es Tutorials".
> Spontan musste ich dann aus einem 1773 erschienenen Klassiker der Weltliteratur mit dem Titel "Götz von Berlichingen mit der eisernen Faust" zitieren.


Ich ahne, das Zitat war


> martin: Wenn Ihr gessen und trunken habt, seid Ihr wie neu geboren. Seid stärker, mutiger, geschickter zu Eurem Geschäft. Der Wein erfreut des Menschen Herz, und die Freudigkeit ist die Mutter aller Tugenden. Wenn Ihr Wein getrunken habt, seid Ihr alles doppelt, was Ihr sein sollt, noch einmal so leicht denkend, noch einmal so unternehmend, noch einmal so schnell ausführend.
> götz: Wie ich ihn trinke, ist es wahr.
> martin. Davon red ich auch.


Da rinnt der Code nur so aus den Fingern..


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2021)

@s_kraut
Ja, das steht auch darin und auch „Wo viel Licht ist, ist starker Schatten“
Wir mussten das Goethe-Stück in der Schule lesen. War eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm.
Aber der Kollege bekam den schwäbischen Gruß zu hören.


----------



## s_kraut (21 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @s_kraut
> Ja, das steht auch darin und auch „Wo viel Licht ist, ist starker Schatten“
> Wir mussten das Goethe-Stück in der Schule lesen. War eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm.
> Aber der Kollege bekam den schwäbischen Gruß zu hören.


Der gehört seither fast immer dazu!


----------



## Salli1991 (18 Juli 2022)

Ich hab vor circa einem Jahr folgendes Buch gelesen und fand es recht informativ. 

https://www.vde-verlag.de/buecher/604432/scl-und-oop-mit-dem-tia-portal.html

Da liegt der Fokus auf SCL und die Möglichkeit von OOP im TIA.
Falls jemand sonst noch gute Vorschläge für Fachliteratur hat, wäre ich auch sehr dankbar  Es muss auch nicht zwingend um TIA gehen,
sondern kann auch generell Programmierstrategien betreffen.


----------



## Heinileini (18 Juli 2022)

Ravitu schrieb:


> Es ist halt auch wieder die Frage, wo Anfänger-Niveau aufhört und Fortgeschrittenen-/Profi-Niveau beginnt.


Es ist auch die Frage, warum das Thema ProgrammierStil erst auf Fortgeschrittenen-/Profi-Niveau beginnen bzw. aufgegriffen werden sollte.
Man kann doch gar nicht früh genug damit beginnen!


----------



## Benjamin (18 Juli 2022)

Wenn du Student bist ... Dann warst du sicher schon in deiner Bibliothek, oder?  Vieles gibt es bei den Hochschulen inzwischen auch Online oder man kann bei den Fachverlagen gleich mit seinem Hochschulaccount einsteigen.

Wenn du kein Stundent bist: Solltest du in einer Stadt mit Hochschule sein, dann kannst du dort auch in aller Regel als interessierte Person auf die Bibliothek zugreifen. Dorthin gehen und durch die Bücher blättern ist normalerweise immer möglich. An die Onlinedienste kommt man leider nicht so einfach ohne Account.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> TO-Objekte


TO-Objekte sind Technologie Objeke in TIA, oder? Also so Sachen wie Motion oder Zähler?


----------



## escride1 (17 September 2022)

fruni schrieb:


> es gibt online schon sehr große und kostenlose Lehrmittel wie diese hier, dort findet man zu jedem Thema Lehrmittel, Übungsunterlagen und Lernspiele, ist von einem Lehrerblog.


Und wo genau auf der Kindergartenähnlichwirkendenseite soll da die SPS-Fachliteratur sein?


----------



## ducati (18 September 2022)

Ich fand die Ausbildungsunterlagen vom Siemens SCE ganz gut. Wobei die alten noch besser waren als die neuen. Ansonsten gibts halt diverse "Getting Starteds" sowie halt die ganzen Handbücher sowie FAQs.
Ansonsten schau ich mir auch immer gern Software/HMI von anderen Firmen an, wenn ich mal was in die Finger kriege.
(Um zu sehn, wie mans nicht machen sollte 😉😂)









						SCE Lern- und Lehrunterlagen
					

Über 100 SCE Lern-/Lehrmodule rund um Industrieautomatisierung zum kostenfreien Download in bis zu 8 Sprachen für Lehrveranstaltungen oder Selbststudium.




					new.siemens.com


----------



## ducati (18 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Es ist auch die Frage, warum das Thema ProgrammierStil erst auf Fortgeschrittenen-/Profi-Niveau beginnen bzw. aufgegriffen werden sollte.
> Man kann doch gar nicht früh genug damit beginnen!


Theoretisch hast Du recht. Ich weiss auch nicht, warum da Motorsteuerungen immer als Spaghetticode gelehrt werden, anstatt nen mehrfachverwendbaren FB FC zu lehren. So viel schwieriger ist das ja nicht.
Aber danach stellt sich die Frage, was ist der richtige/falsche Programmierstil und welchen sollte man lehren. Da scheiden sich halt die Geister und man einigt sich auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, Spaghetticode...


----------



## ducati (18 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> TO-Objekte sind Technologie Objeke in TIA, oder? Also so Sachen wie Motion oder Zähler?











						SCE Lern- & Lehrunterlagen: Antriebe
					

Über 100 SCE Lern-/Lehrmodule rund um Industrieautomatisierung zum kostenfreien Download in bis zu 8 Sprachen für Lehrveranstaltungen oder Selbststudium.




					new.siemens.com


----------

